# Questions for raw feeders



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi. I feed frozen raw too. Stella and Chewey's. I could never go by Piper's appetite because she is always famished :drama: 

There should be recommendations on the bag for puppies that are his weight. I use that as a guide and also my dog's body condition. You should feel his hip bones but they should NOT be jutting out. I have heard you should be able to feel the ribs as if he were wearing a loose sweatshirt over them. If my dog seemed extra hungry and a not putting on any fat, I would increase a little bit. There may be a change in caloric needs... growth, activity, etc.

I found it helpful to add a kibble meal for convenience. It helps that she loves Orijen 6 Fish and it loves her back 

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you feel your dog is really hungry and he is thin I would add the extra meat....
I personally feed raw, dehydrated raw, canned, and kibble with no problem. Not all at the same meal of course! I just like giving her variety LOL!


----------



## MsQuitta (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok ladies thank you so much. I'll be adding more.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MsQuitta said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am currently feeding my 16 week old mpoo puppy primal raw, and his appetite has picked up. I rotate the different proteins and have had no problems with his system. But I'm getting the feeling he is not getting enough food. Primal is a little on the expensive side so it hard for me to just give him more. He is already getting 4-5 nuggets a day. Do you think it would be alright to add chicken wings/legs, beef, lamb or any other meat I find? Will it throw off the balance? I am also about to start juicing will giving him the pulp help to fill him up? He's a very active little boy and he gets 2 mile walks daily. He also gets raw goat milk. Any help or thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thank you


My understanding is that if you feed a lot of just plain meat, their calcium-phosphorus ratio can get out of whack. Bone meal and other nutrients should be pretty well balanced. So, I would just give more food, but balanced food if you think he's too thin. I wouldn't go just by his telling you he's hungry. If I listened to Jose`, he'd eat a 30 lb bag of TOTW in one sitting. The Poodles are more self regulating...at least mine are. So, I will listen to them if they tell me they need a little more. Usually though, I wind up having to put left overs away. lol. Their weight is just right. So, take both things into account I guess.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> My understanding is that if you feed a lot of just plain meat, their calcium-phosphorus ratio can get out of whack. Bone meal and other nutrients should be pretty well balanced. So, I would just give more food, but balanced food if you think he's too thin. I wouldn't go just by his telling you he's hungry. If I listened to Jose`, he'd eat a 30 lb bag of TOTW in one sitting. The Poodles are more self regulating...at least mine are. So, I will listen to them if they tell me they need a little more. Usually though, I wind up having to put left overs away. lol. Their weight is just right. So, take both things into account I guess.


Primal Formulas are pretty balanced. What do you mean by balanced?


----------

